
Ask HN: What could a Quantum Physicist do? - Crystalin
A friend of mine is a Quantum physicist and is looking for a job (in Boston).
Universities are missing funds and also doesn&#x27;t often provide a sane environment.<p>His knowledge of IT is limited to using linux and scientific programs (little python+R)<p>In what industry or position could he work for?
Maybe training in &quot;Machine learning&quot; ?
======
Tmp_login
Linux, Python and R are great assets for BI and or data viz. He should be
learning Javascript for D3 or similar as well as play with a demo of Tableau.
Startups love advanced degrees of any sort even Quantum Physics. Helps them
make the leap;-)

